# GROSS! He eats panties, clothes...BIG ISSUE!



## mommy2maltese (Aug 31, 2006)

Seriously I'm kinda grossed out to even be writing this, but it's become a serious issue and is affecting others besides me too. My furboy has eaten- and I mean literally destroyed- pretty much all my panties, bathing suit bottoms, and even clothes (pants/shorts). I obviously try to keep all dirty clothes away from him, but this little sucker is sneaky and fast apparently. I hardly ever catch him in the act, but after the fact when he's already ruined yet another pair of my panties or clothes. The problem is that he doesn't only destroy mine, but is also doing this to my sister's stuff and also ruined a pair of my boyfriends jeans. I can't bring him over to anyone's house and expect them to protect their dirty laundry from him. And that could be an issue cause I like taking him with me. I'm embarrassed and TOTALLY grossed out to tell you the truth. 

Not to mention- this is costing me A LOT of $$$$!!!! I seriously have NO nice lingerie anymore, and it sucks. I also have had to throw out a pair of jeans, and there are about 5 other pants/shorts that he's ruined- I'm trying to sew them, but we'll see. 

I swear this hasn't always been such an issue- he'll be 1 next month, and I'm praying that this is something he will grow out of...but I'm scared he won't. I'm trying the best I can to keep everything out of his reach, but if I accidentally leave the closet door open just once, then he'll find something. I don't even know how he does it- but he does. This literally had me in tears yesterday, cause he just put holes in a pair of new pants that cost me $95. And I have NO Frickin Idea how he could've gotten them. I am at my wits end, and just don't know what to do. I don't know how or if you can train him to not eat panties, boxers, jeans... But seriously I can't take him to anyone's house if this doesn't change. 

PLEASE HELP!!!









And sorry for the gross topic!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine used to do that to. He grew out of it. I would make sure though, that you keep things out of his reach. Too big of a piece of clothing can cause a blockage. Also, even when they get older they are still curious and get into things. You just have to be careful. My friends dog managed to get a penny and almost died from zinc poisoning.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

My dogs have never done anything like that. Of course I don't throw my dirty
laundry on the floor and always make sure dirty socks are also picked up and
put in the hamper. Maybe you need to get a different clothes hamper where he
can't get your stuff. Something taller with a lid. Hope this helps and good luck!
I guess when you visit friends you'll have to warn them that he does this.









There has to be someplace to put your stuff out of his reach.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

mine has never done that - but man he loves irish spring! 

maybe try spraying bitter apple or tabasco on some fabric/underware like? maybe that would cure him - or leave lots of other things for him to chew on - so he is "tired" of chewing? poor you. good luck.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL! I would try the bitter apple thing! hehehehe!!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

You're right it is nasty....

I had a dog that used to do this...my daughters learned really quickly not to leave their dirty clothes on the floor. I remember one time that was particularly funny.....the dog walked out into the living room with a pair of her panties in his mouth....oh ya I forgot to mention she had a boyfriend sitting on the couch with her!









The dog never grew out of it....and never ate anything except for panties.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's pretty obvious why they like dirty underwear. Dogs dig bad smells, especially from the area of where you wear your underwear







. Teach him it's a no-no, and keep your dirty clothes off the floor. That's the only way to keep a dog away from them once they learn where they can find the smell. Dogs will be dogs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine go nuts over underwear, too. They dug a hole in my wicker laundry hamper to get to it. I had to make some changes in the way I do things. I bought another hamper and I have it in a back area of my closet with a doggy gate in front of it. They cannot get to it. I have made other adjustments, so there is no way they can get to any dirty or clean underwear, etc. I can never let anything fall on the floor, etc. You just have to be very diligent about it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome to the "chewed undies" club.





























It grosses me out too, but the only way I know to prevent it is to keep it out of their reach. Mine will pull it through the plastic basket holes...so we have had to buy hampers w/no holes and too high for them to get in. Of course w/kids, there is always laundry around...but we try to keep their doors shut.
Good luck!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i feel your pain. massimo has never had the opportunity to do it, but my irish setter had a bit of a undie fetish. she would actually knock the lid off my hamper, knock the hamper over and dig through my clothes until she could find my unmentionables. the only way i could prevent her from doing it was to put the hamper in my bathtub (with sliding glass doors). she cost me a fortune. ugh. she eventually grew out of it....thank goodness.. but when massimo came home, i made sure to have tall hampers with lids...and i bought the laundry bags to line the hampers so he couldn't pull anything through the holes..


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i feel your pain. massimo has never had the opportunity to do it, but* my irish setter had a bit of a undie fetish*. she would actually knock the lid off my hamper, knock the hamper over and dig through my clothes until she could find my unmentionables. the only way i could prevent her from doing it was to put the hamper in my bathtub (with sliding glass doors). she cost me a fortune. ugh. she eventually grew out of it....thank goodness.. but when massimo came home, i made sure to have tall hampers with lids...and i bought the laundry bags to line the hampers so he couldn't pull anything through the holes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Sorry but HAHAHAHHAA







did she like silk or cotton more?

Our cat, Paprika, has a wool fetish... and we can't leave any socks laying around or else they will have "love holes" in them when we FIND THEM!

OK, ok back to the reason for this thread. As one other SM member said, you must be diligent and keep your clothes picked up and put away and give him OTHER things to chew on. Praise him over and over for picking to chew on something you give him. I am a firm believer in the fact that PRAISE going a LONG way. It will take time but you can break him of this habit... if you put the work into it. Think about the payoff... you then would be able to take your darling to people's homes and not have to tell them, "my dog will chew your panties".

Good, good luck!
Melanie

*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Didn't we have an idea for dog treats made out of dirty underwear? Well, cut out of crotches? We were cracking ourselves up in chat one night.

Still think it'd be a hit.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My maltese don't bother the dirties, but Jolie sure did and for a long time we called Victoria's Secret cotton undies - DOG CHEWS. We finally broke the habit by being extra vigilant. After about 3 months of no access to undies Jolie was over it. And I tried bitter apple and it didn't work a bit!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

This is a facinating thread.....


















The bigger issue for me is..........$95. for pants?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! Cosy loves my daughter's thongs. I cannot tell you how many have been chewed
in two. My daughter keeps saying "Mom, I need more undies". I keep saying, "pick up the 
ones you have and then we'll talk". Undies do NOT belong on the floor


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> This is a facinating thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...































"Facinating"? How about gross?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis does sthat too... in fact, i think when i went to pick him up from the breeder, he ran out of the room they kept him in with a pair of underwear in his mouth... kekeke.. i should have heeded that warning..






























now i just keep all of that out of his reach and behind closed doors.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Didn't we have an idea for dog treats made out of dirty underwear? Well, cut out of crotches? We were cracking ourselves up in chat one night.
> 
> Still think it'd be a hit.
> 
> ...


 *When I was looking all over for something Mr Wookie would chew on... a pet store owner told me that one of her sister's tricks was to put them in the dirty laundry basket for a couple days. I laughed so hard, I could barely stand up.

With my luck the chew thing would get washed! And then no dog would want a Tide Downey smelling chew thing.

OPPPPPS forgot Cary reads everything... Panties Cary, PANTIES!










*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I feel your pain- mine don't seem to care if its dirty or not- they have been known to pull clean clothes off the hangers from my closet! I once found Molly chewing on my favorite nighty (she got it off a hanger) 4 pairs of socks, a scarf and a mitten- all were taken from the room I was _in_!! I have no idea how she managed to get all that without me noticing! We call them "dirty lil theives" when they do this sort of thing.

I now never leave my closet door open, half the time I kick them out of my dressing room while I am getting ready so I don't have to watch them as closely. 

One trick I have heard, but never tried- is to take everything they are allowed to chew on and put a small drop of mint or cinnimon extract- something with a strong smell that you can live with. Then take their toy and a sock of yours- hold both out- when they sniff their toy praise them. Do this over and over again, and they will quickly learn what is theirs and what is not.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, Pacino sort of has the same panty fetish....but he is picky, he only likes mine!! He could care less about my hubby's or my son's boxers!! I thought it was a male furbaby thing but I don't give him the opportunity anymore.

Not since fourth of July when he walked into the livingroom where my girlfriend was sitting with her new boyfriend (both in their 40's) and here came Pacino trotting into the livingroom with a pair of my purple silk underwear over his head as proud as a peacock. If that wasn't bad enough he started flipping them into the air as if to say "let's play"!!!!

And nope, it doesn't matter if they are clean or dirty.

So, no, the bathroom closet is always closed and for added measure the bathroom door stays closed!!

Marie & (Awww, Mommy, you just ain't no fun!!) Pacino


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry guy's, i know this is a serious issue but darn it's too funny, anassa has never been into stealing knickers or underwear luckily but bonnie, my eldest cat has a huge dirty shoe fetish, she only does it with Jeff's shoes but i have caught her a few times after he's come home from work, she lays beside them and rubs her face all over them, she even rubs her face on his dirty socks and stick her head inside his shoes, she rolls onto her back, bites the sides of the shoes and has this look of absolute pleasure on her face....and all over a pair of stinky shoes


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so glad someone has brought this up, because this has been such an issue with Shayna. And to gross you guys out, sometimes, when Shayna is sitting on my lap she will lick that area. My boyfriend says she must be a lesbian (not that there is anything wrong with that), until Shayna started stealing his undies and hankies. Then, he says, it must be the salt content of these clothing items. But actually, Shayna has been stealing these things from the laundray basket when they are freshly washed. Actually, at one point, she would tip over our dirty laundry hamper and then climb into it and have a field day, selecting the most tasty undies. Shayna will sit on my boyfriend's lap, seemingly to rest peacefully, but before you know it, she's gone in to his pant pocket for his hanky and chewing merrily on it. And to really gross you out, she even digs out used sanitary pads/panty liners from my bathroom garbage. If that isn't the ultimate in grossness. I even sprayed Bitter Apple and Bitter Lime on a clean pad or undie, and Shayna would actually lick it. She doesn't like the spray, but somehow, she just likes the pads/undies so much. Anyway, Shayna knows the bitter stuff wears off. 

I've been trying some of the advice given here, but have not been very diligent. I still leave clothing on the floor, but not undies. I did buy a more sturdy hamper with a cover, and that seems to help since she can't push it over and get into the dirty clothes. She will listen to "no" when we catch her trying to steal clothing. Perhaps, most effectively, since she's still a 9-month-old puppy having accidents around the house, I try not to leave her unsupervised for very long.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I'm so glad someone has brought this up, because this has been such an issue with Shayna. And to gross you guys out, sometimes, when Shayna is sitting on my lap she will lick that area. My boyfriend says she must be a lesbian (not that there is anything wrong with that), until Shayna started stealing his undies and hankies. Then, he says, it must be the salt content of these clothing items. But actually, Shayna has been stealing these things from the laundray basket when they are freshly washed. Actually, at one point, she would tip over our dirty laundry hamper and then climb into it and have a field day, selecting the most tasty undies. Shayna will sit on my boyfriend's lap, seemingly to rest peacefully, but before you know it, she's gone in to his pant pocket for his hanky and chewing merrily on it. And to really gross you out, she even digs out used sanitary pads/panty liners from my bathroom garbage. If that isn't the ultimate in grossness. I even sprayed Bitter Apple and Bitter Lime on a clean pad or undie, and Shayna would actually lick it. She doesn't like the spray, but somehow, she just likes the pads/undies so much. Anyway, Shayna knows the bitter stuff wears off.
> 
> I've been trying some of the advice given here, but have not been very diligent. I still leave clothing on the floor, but not undies. I did buy a more sturdy hamper with a cover, and that seems to help since she can't push it over and get into the dirty clothes. She will listen to "no" when we catch her trying to steal clothing. Perhaps, most effectively, since she's still a 9-month-old puppy having accidents around the house, I try not to leave her unsupervised for very long.[/B]




Here's a good read for ya Cary.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Gee, I'm glad my baby is not the only one who has that problem. She grabs them through the holes in my laundry basket. I now have to put the basket higher where she can't reach them. How disgusting a habit it is though


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=247104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

At least he doesn't literally eat your clothes... my brother's girlfriend's springer spaniel pushed a pair of her panties out the other end.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

My rugrats love panties and socks but their favorite treat is a sweaty sports bra







. My malt Daisy's mouth is so small she can get clothes out of the hamper through the small holes, my solution has been to keep the bathroom door closed at all times and never leave clothes on the floor. All six of my furbabies look forward to me folding clothes, picture 6 little dogs waiting for a piece of laundry to fall on the floor. I dropped a hand towel the other day and almost started a riot,


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

It's just interesting how they could zero in on those items like a heat seeker, dirty or not. Alex does it in my house and at my mom's.Right at this very moment in fact, my niece is taking a shower in my place and guess what my little one is up too? He's feasting on the unmentionable like there's no tomorrow. As my mom says, it's good that Alex does that, it teaches everyone to be more vigilant. So, she'll learn. I've learned a while back. Everything is way out of his reach in my place.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

I never had things eaten but Ethel seriously loves rolling around in dirty clothes wherever she can find them! Lucy not so much but sometimes.

Ethel also loves to stick her head inside stinky shoes and walk around... its very funny.

As another said - dogs will be dogs!

Lucy and Ethel's Mom



> I never had things eaten but Ethel seriously loves rolling around in dirty clothes wherever she can find them! Lucy not so much but sometimes.
> 
> Ethel also loves to stick her head inside stinky shoes and walk around... its very funny.
> 
> ...



Nearlty forgot - the most discusting is Ethel's penchant for going through the bathroom garbage and eating yucky stuff - ' nough said with respect to Cary!

Solved it by getting a little metal can with lid.


----------

